# New Holland BR740 vs BR7060



## greenhorn (May 9, 2010)

Well greenhorn back for another question









I'm thinking about buying a baler obviously and am debating between a newer 7060 (around 2008 model) or a 740 (around 2006 model). They're priced relatively the same but the 740 has the extrasweep pickup. The 740's I look at appear relatively used but most of them have a majority of the paint on the pickup. The 7060's appear almost brand new with next to no paint wear but they don't have extra pickup. Both models don't come with the auto wrap monitor (just the basic beeping monitor speaker) and are twine only just to save a little cash.

Is there any pro's/con's with the older 740 vs the newer 7060? Should I target the 7060 with much lower use despite not having the extra pickup? I'll probably just add the gathering wheels in the future if I need them. I did find a 740 twine only that does have bale command on it. Is that worth the money?

Appreciate any feedback I can get!!! I'm a greenie that's probably biting off more than he can chew


----------



## darwood (Jun 7, 2010)

I run a br740. It is a 2005 model. twine only, simple monitor. Extrawide pickup, thing will bale hay all day long. I roll up bermuda grass with it. haven't had any problems with it to date. just keep it greased and oiled, and blow the dust and dirt off after every use. It is in the barn waiting for next year. They are simple and non-complicated balers.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

After upgrading from a NH 644 with the extra sweep to a BR 740A Silage Special with the X-tra Sweep, unless it's given to me I won't run a round baler that doesn't have an ultra wide pickup.


----------



## reagan (Nov 10, 2010)

i run a 7060 2009 model. the baler is like any other piece of equiptment. they all have there little kinks. the only issue i have with this particular baler is the accuator arm for the net wrap tends to want to bind up from time to time and will not allow the baler to start wrap, end wrap, cut wrap. i've ran about 5000 bales through this baler and all in all a great baler. VERY quick when your running net through it. about 10 seconds from when the monitor beeps full bale to when the bale is ejected. also the bale command monitor gives you a vast amount of options. everything on the fly. great baler


----------



## greenhorn (May 9, 2010)

Appreciate all the replies!!!









So its sounding like the xtra sweep is well worth it. Is there any difference engineering wise that would push the 7060 above the 740?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of, a 7060 is a newer 740A and a 740A is a newer 740. There might be a few minor changes from model to model, but while researching balers before trading up to my 740A, I never found anything to make one more desirable than the next.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Greenhorn, I run both a 7060 and a 7090 NH baler. Both have netwrap and monitors. Neither have the extra sweep pickup. I bale lots of bales with both of them and have never really seen a use for the wide pickup. In order to use the wide pickup, I would have to set my rear wheels out as far as they go, and my windrows are tight enough where I don't have to RUN over the hay to bale it. My biggest concern was dragging hay underneath my tractors. That was cured by using a rubber mat attached to the tractor so that hay would not get caught on the hitch. I would not want to go back to baling without the monitor and net wrap. With those features, you can make picture perfect bales all across your field. The monitor gives you so much info and bales are easy to haul and store. My customers love it also and are willing to pay a little more for that option. Just my opinion. Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Reagan, If you still have problems with your actuator, you can dial it in using your monitor. It takes one person to adjust the actuator while someone is watching the monitor. Refe to your service manual. I have had to tweek both of mine. Mike


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We run a NH 640 and 7060. Both have wide pickups. If you have any hilly ground, you will want the wide pickup to be able to fill the bale evenly. My 640 is a twine only with the beeper. The 7060 has bale command and net. Love using the net. Very quick. The twine still gets the job done and is an economical bale to run. I think the NH's have had the same basic design since they went to belts with just minor upgrades along the way. Overall we have been very satisfied with both balers. The 640 has around 17000 bales and the 7060 is a 2010 with 2200 bales this year.


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

greenhorn,
On the 7060 they have done a little upgrading on the rollers in the front,-the windguard and stuffer over what the 740A has


----------



## greenhorn (May 9, 2010)

Dang you guys are awesome. I can't thank you all enough for the advice! I may have changed course with a few other threads I've read. Prolly going to boost my limit by a couple grand and try to find a baler with net wrap because I'll be selling the hay. Plus it'd be a good option for the customer to have I suppose... We'll see though







All about finding a baler to buy first









No hills where I'll be baling... Kind of heard mixed reviews on the wide pickup. Some say its a must others not so much. If I don't go wide... the addition of gathering wheels should suffice right?

Looks like it doesn't matter so 7060 or 740A it is wherever I can find a decent baler at a decent price!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys old thread, new questions: 
I have decided to go a few thousand extra and consider going to a BR740A sileage instead of a 644 sileage.

Are there different kinds of monitors for the BR740A? The seller of the one I'm interested in says "Bale Trak Automatic". What does that mean? 
I hope it comes with a good monitor!


----------

